# NYC Street stuff



## Peter_pan91 (Sep 7, 2009)

From my last trip to the City:






























(A touch blurry but i liked the subject so i'll post it anyway)






Critiques a comments are Very welcome,

Peter


----------



## SrBiscuit (Sep 7, 2009)

#2 is my favorite. the angle suits it very much. both angles actually...the fact that you tilted the subject, and shot from underneath. i like that he's looking one way, as though he's searching for something to the right, and the woman in the car is searching to the left...are they looking for each other?...did they just miss one another? were they supposed to meet here? i dig that it sorta tells a story without knowing anything about them.

on the crit side...it's slightly dark...though it may work for this image.
and it does appear to be a little soft.

nice series.


----------



## manaheim (Sep 7, 2009)

^^^ agree 100% with above.

Some interesting shots, a few too many to comment on intensely, but LOVED #2.


----------



## Peter_pan91 (Sep 7, 2009)

Thank you, 

i limited the series so you can focus more on a handful of pics

peter


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Sep 7, 2009)

I very much like those. Except for #1 which doesn't do anything at all for me.

When I look at street photography, I don't look for perfect photography. Technically speaking that is. I look for feelings and you have those. I am with SrBiscuit in that I will write myself a story about what is going on in the photos. That is the fun of street photography, I think.

You should have posted those in Javier's thread. Good job.


----------



## cat777 (Sep 7, 2009)

#2 really jumps out at me.  The others are interesting as well, but #2 is really strong.


----------



## ocular (Sep 8, 2009)

#2 good like rest say. #3 would be better if u didn't have it cropped


----------



## Sirene (Sep 11, 2009)

ocular said:


> #2 good like rest say. #3 would be better if u didn't have it cropped


 
How do you know he cropped, I wanna know ?


----------



## 5DManiac (Sep 11, 2009)

I think he means cropped when composing (assuming he's using an SLR where he purposfully cropped) or if he's using a rangefinder (made a composition mistake)  The pics look filmy.  Are they film or digital?


----------



## Peter_pan91 (Sep 12, 2009)

Digital, but the fact that you say they look "filmy" is a great compliment  

The 3rd pic is cropped because it was naturally cut of by one of the stations pillars, so i chose to cropped it out to what it looks like now.

Thank you everybody for the comments, i just started street photography and it is MUCH harder than i thought...

keep it coming,

Peter


----------



## ocular (Sep 13, 2009)

Peter_pan91 said:


> Digital, but the fact that you say they look "filmy" is a great compliment
> 
> The 3rd pic is cropped because it was naturally cut of by one of the stations pillars, so i chose to cropped it out to what it looks like now.
> 
> ...



I would like to see the original picture


----------



## 1 Pic > 1,000 Words (Sep 20, 2009)

I think 1 is nice, it doesn't do anything special for me, but it's a good pic.  2 is probably my favorite, I love the way you used angling to give it a unique look.  The 3rd I think is ok, I like the decision to use b&w for that one.


----------



## Silver Halide (Oct 2, 2009)

The third one in particular is my favorite. The image on the tiles suspends the reality contained in the picture. Almost dream like. The man on the edge of the frame helps ground it in the real world. Great shots overall.


----------

